

Hacker Screencasts on Ruby, iPhone, Mercurial, ... - nym
http://peepcode.com/

======
abyssknight
I bought the Ruby 2 Parts I & II from PeepCode back when I was a complete
Rails newbie. I'm still a newbie, but those screencasts are perhaps the best
intro to the way Rails works. Those plus the Agile Web Development With Ruby
on Rails 3rd Ed. are probably the best resources I've used.

------
quizbiz
$9 for a screencast?

~~~
billturner
$9 for a single screencast is a little pricey, but over a year ago I bought
the one-year option, and don't regret it at all. They're all high quality and
worth it, I think. But, they haven't added enough new screencasts to make it
worth me renewing since my subscription lapsed.

